# mother and daughter dogs?



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Do they get on? im sure ive read somewere they dont when the daughter reaches a certain age?
Thanks :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would say that is not a good combination as when the pup gets to a certain age she will try and dominate her mother which can turn into a fight. Bitches are very unforgiving and do hold grudges. Some people still do it though but I suppose it depends how vigilant you are and what breed of dog it is


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've found that bitches together, in general, can be difficult.

They dont' need to be related at all. Once tey have an argument it can be difficult to reintroduce them.

Mine were bull breeds though and my mother kept two cavvies together no trouble that were mother/daughter.


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

spay them and u should be fine. it really depends on the personality of the dogs invovled and the breed. mum and son would be a safer bet.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

My dads girlfriends mum has this combination.

Boths dogs are un spayed, GSD X's, and have lived happily for over 6-7 years without having a fight ,My old dog who has since passed away who was also a GSD x (R.I.P Henry) is the father to the daughter


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I have one of those exceptions to the rule. I have Mother and Daughter Northern Inuit and they adore each other. Ista still mothers Waykin even tho Waya is now 6 and Ista is 10 lol
We are also Keeping one of Waya's Daughter and we know we won't have an issue as they just don't have that kind of nature from Ista. She adores everyone and they have never had a row, bicker or even sideways glance. They are always happy Curled up together and enjoy being with each other. Way also has her younger Brother (Neutered) and he has been spending time on nanny duty with the pups and has been protective over them since birth. Before birth he was very close with his sis, not leaving her side. So we have a very clever family unit. Some breeds are just not conpatible as same sex groups tho. And some people just are really lucky.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sophs87 said:


> Do they get on? im sure ive read somewere they dont when the daughter reaches a certain age?
> Thanks :notworthy:


It would depend on what tempment the mother is.Is she a dog happy with what she has.Or is she a dog always looking for more.

And what pup you picked you tend to get in a litter the little quit pup(not likely to give mother any bother).And the out going rough and tumble pup(Going to push mothers buttons) the other pups inbetween the two.

There are people out there done it with out a problem.Then there are other that have problems after problems.

But it is pretty much the same anyway with a bitch with bitch pairing you just need to find two that don't clash.Both being spayed will help with season aggression.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

My min pin was sold by the breeder to a couple that split up and sent her back.
Needless to say the mother wouldnt stand for our Roxy's dominance (shes overly dominant, tough job getting her sorted) and ripped her ear, took the top off it as well and snapped her leg in the fight.

not nice... sadly she was never treated for her leg and is now bent in the most awful way.
But shes happy with us now and we are calming her and her dominance down.
funny tho, rotties, huskies, labs, doberman, german shepards are petrified of the little thing..


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*mother and daughter*

I had mother ,daughter and son with no problems.Mother has passed on now,leaving me with brother and sister.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

They will be shihtzus, emmy is great with other dogs, just wants to play, and sleep with them, shares her food,water, treats ect, il just have to wait and see then!
Thanks for your help guys :2thumb:


----------

